
Show HN: Air Miners – Index of Startups Mining Carbon Dioxide from the Air - titojankowski
http://airminers.org
======
titojankowski
YCombinator just posted a new RFS for "Carbon Removal Technologies"
([https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/#carbon](https://www.ycombinator.com/rfs/#carbon)).

We built Air Miners to catalog what exists so you can find the gaps in carbon
removal and build new solutions :)

------
roryisok
It's a laudable idea, and I'm very interested in seeing the information, but
because of whatever framework choices you've made (I'm assuming some heavy
client side work), with no lightweight fallback, I see literally nothing on my
mobile device. I can't read the data at all here. I'll have to wait until I'm
in front of my Desktop later and I probably won't remember then.

I feel like I'm shouting into a hurricane but I wish people would give a good
fallback experience in case an older browser is being used.

~~~
titojankowski
Thanks for the bug report! What browser/OS are you using?

~~~
roryisok
Ie mobile on windows phone 8.1. It's an edge case and I don't expect people to
test on it. But at the same time, it would be nice if the page gracefully fell
back to something that wasn't just a blank white page

~~~
titojankowski
Thank you! We'll get that fixed.

